# Calvinism vs. Arminianism



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 16, 2010)

I linked to this from James White's Blog and thought I would share it here. It is very funny and very true! (See why its true here).







Enjoy!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 16, 2010)

Funny, and sad. 

The most common response I get from folks is the 3rd picture/scene.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 16, 2010)

If you read the article that I linked to the "Arminian Today" blog you will see the very same. It is truly sad.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jul 16, 2010)

The article is dumbfounding and the comments are just....

I like your comment...."WHAT!?!?!"

...in the comments....."We are not living in the King James world anymore my friend...." from the author...


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 16, 2010)

This comic does way too much credit to Arminian argumentation. Way too much Scripture being quoted by the Arminian.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 16, 2010)

*John 3:16 says 'WHOSOEVER'!!!!*


----------



## TxSpurgeon (Jul 16, 2010)

AThorn you beat me to it!! LOL!!! They probably all have an Ergun Caner poster on their wall. I have been on some Christian chat rooms lately. I have got to Repent of it. My anger boils at the Arminian crowd. It isnt a godly way for me to be. Those rooms have just become a stumbling block for me. All of them are moderated by hard core "whosoever'ers" who all think "calvinism" is following John Calvin instead of Christ. Their blindness is astounding!! It get's mighty lonely in there. Seems to me, the idea of "free will" and/or complete semi-pelagianism lends itself to total self-righteousness. It is a sad state that someone would wanna steal glory from God.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2010)

I love this comment from the "Arminian Today" blog: "The story of Michael Servetus and Ergun Caner seem to be drawing parallels as White and some Calvinists are pressing for his destruction." Way to poison the well.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 16, 2010)

I usually hear "that's not fair". My response is: agreed, fair would be we all go to hell. However, God has mercy on who He has mercy. The minute emotions come into an argument/debate/discussion, it isn't worth having.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2010)

"Fairness" is the last thing we want from God.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> "Fairness" is the last thing we want from God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I love this comment from the "Arminian Today" blog: "The story of Michael Servetus and Ergun Caner seem to be drawing parallels as White and some Calvinists are pressing for his destruction." Way to poison the well.


 
Who's being insulted by this comparison exactly? I certainly would never want to be compared with Michael Servetus. Only the historically ignorant would consider that to be a good defense for Ergun Caner.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I love this comment from the "Arminian Today" blog: "The story of Michael Servetus and Ergun Caner seem to be drawing parallels as White and some Calvinists are pressing for his destruction." Way to poison the well.
> ...



No kidding. Perhaps we should up with a new nickname for Michael Servetus: "Hero for the Historically Ignorant."


----------



## earl40 (Jul 16, 2010)

The Sacred Sandwich - Illustrated Journal for Small-Town Christians in the Big Bad World






pyak


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 16, 2010)

earl40 said:


> The Sacred Sandwich - Illustrated Journal for Small-Town Christians in the Big Bad World
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it forbidden to fire up the Batmobile to got to meeting?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 16, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Is it forbidden to fire up the Batmobile to got to meeting?


 
They now attend a "green" church. Such things are frowned upon. But the good news is that the dress code is somewhat relaxed.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 16, 2010)

R on the shirt means Reformed, doesn't it????


----------

